

Why website crashes are unavoidable -- at least for now - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/06/11/wordpress.outage/index.html?hpt=C2

======
arnorhs
Interesting stuff. The article references a PDF document made by Pingdom about
uptime of a few social networking sites in 2008. It would be interesting to
see how these numbers were in 2009, if they made a similar one.

I for one, am pretty impressed with Facebook's uptime. I've thought about that
before. Facebook is by far the largest social network and seems to have the
most users. Also, Facebook is a bit more complicated application than (for
instance) Twitter.

I hate to compare Twitter and Facebook, since they're not really competing for
the same market, but none the less, this is how I see it from a technical
standpoint: Twitter has less users, simpler structure, a lot of downtime.
Facebook has more users, is more complicated and has great uptime...

